# The Spurs are the NBA's best franchise since the Berlin Wall fell



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When someone is trying to show how awesome or awful a team is, a good tactic is to say "the Spurs have the NBA's best record since 2003" or "the Timberwolves have been the league's worst team since 2005." It puts consistent quality (or the lack thereof) in temporal perspective. And it can open some eyeballs.
> 
> Like, dangit Spurs, you are too good.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2014...kers-clippers-chart-best-worst-nba-franchises


----------

